# Breeders in Ontario



## fresh02guy

Hi All,

Heres my first post. Hoping I could get some suggestions on a good breeder. My family is looking for a british cream coloured golden. So far we have only found one breeder in Ontario named Kyon. Would appreciate any thoughts on this breeder. I have visited them and he raises 30 dogs in a barn and its more of a farm kindof setup. 
Any other suggested breeders in Ontario with british cream coloured goldens would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## arcane

first off there is no such dog as a british creme. If your preference is a lighter English type Golden I would recommend Catherine Gross of Braefield Goldens. 
http://www.braefieldgoldens.com/


----------



## Bender

Ditto... any breeder advertising 'British creme' or 'English creme' or 'rare' golden retrievers likely isn't going to be a breeder you want to support or deal with. And likely most breeders will be quite offended if you ask about creme goldens or call their dogs that (or they should be), as there are several breeders out there marketing their dogs as 'rare' and charging more for poorly bred (but white!) goldens... More importantly than the color you should keep in mind health and temperment, because Goldens are a popular breed the pups are easy to sell, so there are lots of poor quality breeders out there.

If you check on the golden retriever club of Canada's website there should be listings of breeders in Ontario as well as across the country. 

Good luck with your search!

Lana


----------



## agoldenliferanch

http://www.blackpoolkennels.com/litters04.html. Here's a breeder in Ontario that's been around for quite awhile. Can't vouch for them as I've never been there, but someone to check out.


----------



## Alfies dad

Hi there, I do not know how far this is away from you, but this lady bought the litter brother of my Alfie in 2007, from England UK, and moved him to their home in Victoria BC. They breed from their stock, and you will see from the pictures that they are pale.
http://members.shaw.ca/fenwater/home.html


----------



## Golden Leo

As far as I can see these breeders have good quality goldens. 
I have "white" one, and color is the only thing I don't like about him....  But he's greatly build so I realized that I don't care about the color!


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom

My Shelby is from Kyon! The packet I got on her was incredible (documentation on all clearances for generations, pictures, pedigrees, you name it). She is a beautiful, very light color, one of the most affectionate dogs I've ever known. She is very, very laid back, especially when compared to my high-energy red guy.

Good luck with finding the right pup and the right breeder.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Below is a list taken from the Golden Retriever Club of Canada's website of breeders in Ontario. In addition there are also several forum members who are from Ontario and breed occasionally, Arcane - (Heather) and Tahnee (Linda). I am sure there are others I have ommitted unintentionally.
Good luck in your search.

ACACIAGOLD (p.d.)
Pat Downing Breeding: Show/Obedience/ Companion
1056 Hwy 96 West Box 167
Wolf Island ON K0H 2Y0 Litters in 2008: 35
phone (613) 385-2860
email​​​​[email protected]​
website​​​​www.acaciagold.com​
​AMBERCROFT (p.d.s.)
Carol and James Lee Breeding: Show/Obedience/ Companion
RR#1
Palgrave ON L0N 1P0 Litters in 2008: 3
phone (519) 941-1047
email​​​​[email protected]​
website​​​​www.ambercroft.net​
AVONROSE (p)
Mary Jane and Bernie La Rose Breeding: Multipurpose
RR#1
Cayuga ON N0A 1E0 Litters in 2008: 2
phone (905) 772-1610
email​​​​[email protected]​
website​​​​www.avonrose.com​
BLACKPOOL (p.s.)
Michele Tuominen Breeding: Multipurpose
2607 Oro Line 2 North RR#2
Shanty Bay ON L0L 2L0 Litters in 2008: 3
phone (705) 728-4741
email​​​​[email protected]​
website​​​​www.blackpoolkennels.com​
BLUEHERON (p.s.)
Jim and Judy Stewart Breeding: Multipurpose
RR#3
Perth ON K7H 3C5 Litters in 2008: 3
phone (613) 264-0203
email​​​​[email protected]​
website​​​​www.blueherongoldens.com​
BRAEFIELD (p)
Catharine and Grant Gross Breeding: Multipurpose
RR#1
Cayuga ON N0A 1E0 Litters in 2008: 23
phone (905) 772-2808
email​​​​[email protected]​
website​​​​www.braefieldgoldens.com​
CAROLEE (p.d.s.)
Shirley M Goodman Breeding: Multipurpose
12 Merredin Place
Toronto ON M3B 1S8 Litters in 2008: 1
phone (416) 447-7347
fax (416) 447-0727
email​​​​[email protected]​
website​​​​www.carolee.ca​
CHRYSHAEFEN (p.d.s.)
Jennifer McAuley Breeding: Multipurpose
93 Bishop Gate Road, RR#2
Scotland ON N0E 1R0 Litters in 2008: 10
phone (519) 446-2589
email​​​​[email protected]​
website​​​​www.chryshaefen.com​
DANNEBROG (p.d.)
Elaine Petersen Breeding: Multipurpose
44 Cedar Waxwing Drive
Elmira ON N3B 1E6 Litters in 2008: 2
phone (519) 669-8256
email​​​​[email protected]​
website​​​​www.dannebrogretrievers.com​
DIAMONDSBEST (p)
Paula Diamond Breeding: Multipurpose
2150 Sulfer Springs Drive
Ridgeville ON L0S 1M0 Litters in 2008: 3
phone (905) 892-0826
email​​​​[email protected]​
website​​​​www.diamondsbest.com​
FALCON LAKE (p.s.)
V. Muller Breeding: Multipurpose
RR#1
Freelton ON L0R 1K0 Litters in 2008: 1
phone (905) 659-7043
email​​​​[email protected]​
website​​​​http://members.porchlight.ca/falconlake​
FORTKNOX (p.d.s.)
Kathleen Stock and David McMahon Breeding: Multipurpose
401715 Grey Rd. #4
Hanover ON N4N 3B8 Litters in 2008: 34
phone (519) 364-6213
email​​​​[email protected]​
website​​​​www.canadiangoldens.com/fortknox/​
GOLDENCOL (p.d.)
Sandra and Steve Esford Breeding: Multipurpose
RR#5 1452 Wallbridge Loyalist Road
Belleville ON K8N 4Z5 Litters in 2008: 1
phone (613) 962-1576
email​​​​[email protected]​
GOWRIELEA (p.s.)
Lizbeth and Bruce Russell Breeding: Multipurpose
2 Beare Road
Scarborough ON M1X 1P6 Litters in 2008: 3
phone (416) 284-5112
fax (416) 284-8537
email​​​​[email protected]​
website​​​​www.gowrieleagoldens.com​
KASHUBA (p.d.s.)
Judy Kashuba Breeding: Multipurpose
RR#1 Union School Road S.
South Gillies ON P0T 2V0 Litters in 2008: 3
phone (807) 577-6002
email​​​​[email protected]​
website​​​​www.kashubagoldens.com​
KEIGHLEY (p.d.s.)
Cathy Park Breeding: Multipurpose
21 Lady Diana Ct.
Vandorf ON L0H 1G0 Litters in 2008:
phone (905) 751-1061
email​​​​[email protected]​
website​​​​www.keighleygoldens.com​
KYON (p.d.s.)
Karin Klouman and Wally Barr Breeding: Multipurpose
RR# 4
Shelbourne ON L0N 1S8 Litters in 2008:
phone (519) 925-6114
email​​​​[email protected]​
website​​​​www.kyonkennels.com​
LABYRINTH (p)
Nancy Bongard Breeding: Obedience/Companion
520 Bailyduff Road RR#2
Pontypool ON L0A 1K0 Litters in 2008: 23
phone (705) 277-3100
email​​​​[email protected]​
website​​​​www.labyrinthkennels.com​
QUINLEIGHBLU (p.s.)
Helen and Doug Lackey Breeding: Multipurpose
50 Driftwood Place
Kitchener ON N2N 1W3 Litters in 2008: 2
phone (519) 745-4379
email​​​​[email protected]​
website​​​​www.quinleighblugoldens.net​
ONTARIO (continued)​RIDEAUVIEW (p.s.)
Bruce & Lillian Gibbons & Ursula Walsh Breeding: Multipurpose
RR4 869 River Road
Kemptville ON K0G 1J0 Litters in 2008: 2
phone (613) 258-2636
email​​​​rideauview [email protected]​
website​​​​www.rideauviewgoldens.com​
SILMARIL (p.d.s.)
Michelle Seabom Breeding: Multipurpose
144 Russ Road RR#1
Grimsby ON L3M 4E7 Litters in 2008: 6
phone 1-800-621-3512
email​​​​[email protected]​
website​​​​www.silmaril.on.ca​


----------



## Debles

Tahnee GR (Linda) is from North Central Wisconsin. : )


----------



## AmbikaGR

Debles said:


> Tahnee GR (Linda) is from North Central Wisconsin. : )


Wow, why did I think she was in Ontario? :--crazy:


----------



## Golden Leo

I like that Kyon kennel a lot... They have history in goldens as far as I can see.


----------



## Zoeys mom

What area of Ontario are you situated? How far are you willing to go?


----------



## Tahnee GR

AmbikaGR said:


> Wow, why did I think she was in Ontario? :--crazy:


Don't put me any further north than I am!


----------



## bb'smom

*Florida Golden retrievers.com*

Does anyone know what the deal is with this site? FloridaGoldenRetrievers.com


----------



## AmbikaGR

bb'smom said:


> Does anyone know what the deal is with this site? FloridaGoldenRetrievers.com


Nothing comes up, but you may want to start a new thread dedicated to this rather than posting it here.


----------



## fresh02guy

Zoeys mom said:


> What area of Ontario are you situated? How far are you willing to go?


 
Thanks for your replys everyone! Much appreciated. Keep it coming, especially recommendations to good breeders of light coloured goldens.:wavey:

Since there are no cream coloured british goldens, what I am really looking for is a light coloured, blocky head, big boned golden. But I agree, the most important thing is a healthy golden with good temperament.

Zoeys mom, I'm in Toronto and can travel anywhere up to 3 hour drive.


----------



## Ivrygld

*Segment recently on MSNBC*

This segment was recently featured on the news. In the clip there is a beautiful golden retriever puppy that was bred by Kyon Kennels.

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/28771652#28771652

The golden puppy featured was Giselle Grahams's puppy by Karen Klouman's Mick -Can Ch Kyon's Rolling Stone. She used her Can Ch bitch for the breeding.

The adult dog was Cross Creek Brigadoon who is pointed and is by Can Ch
Kyon's Hot To Trot.

Kyon has a sound reputation, and historically strong lines. Their puppies have wonderful temperment


----------



## RummysMum

fresh02guy said:


> Thanks for your replys everyone! Much appreciated. Keep it coming, especially recommendations to good breeders of light coloured goldens.:wavey:
> 
> Since there are no cream coloured british goldens, what I am really looking for is a light coloured, blocky head, big boned golden. But I agree, the most important thing is a healthy golden with good temperament.
> 
> Zoeys mom, I'm in Toronto and can travel anywhere up to 3 hour drive.



Braefield - who breeds English type Goldens - are close to Hamilton, probably be about say... 2 hours maybe? A bit past Hamilton Mountain. 

They still have a few boys and girls left from their litter of 10. Light English type, creamy colours, blocky, handsome, all involved in shows, and I will say she is a fantastic breeder. Not only are her dogs stunning, they have amazing temperaments, such sweethearts (they were all wonderful with our 3 year old.) Catherine is VERY professional. They live in house, this isn't a kennel or a puppy mill, they are family dogs.

We are getting our puppy there after a very long search for a breeder that was not more than a few hours away. We went down and met them and the pups a while back, and I cannot say enough about how impressed we were.


----------



## arcane

Remember...the breeders list @ GRCC is NOT an endorsement of quality. It just means those that are listed have paid a yearly fee of $25.00 and have been a continuous member for 5 yrs. There are a few listed there I wouldn't take a free pup from!!


----------



## asiacat

we got our golden from a breeder in orangeville ontario called golden asset kennels. we got all the clearances and the ckc papers and we love our dog and she is absolutely wonderful BUT i do wish we did more research on breeders i am questioning the way things are done there she had a wonderful set up and it is clean and the dogs were all on site but to see that the dogs are bred every six months is a little concerning to me i know nothing about breeding but it just seems more of a money thing. i wouldn't trade our golden for anything but just wish we knew more. Kyon kennels looks like a great place i have researched them after the fact when we were wanting to add a second golden and decided instead of doing the puppy thing again to go through the canadian golden retriever rescue and have had our home check approved and everything is in place now we are just waiting for the right golden to join our forever home....


----------



## AmbikaGR

Asiacat, Good for you. It is wonderful that you have decided to rescue this time. I look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## slkuta

I have heard very good recommendations about Kyon kennels. Since you are close to visit that is great. I would have bought from them, but couldn't reach them by email and so decided to get our puppies in the states instead. I spoke to a woman in MN who went to England for her dog, and she recommended Kyon. I purchased my first English cream from Dillon's Outstanding Golden's in Michigan, and our next is coming from Ohio. Best of luck with your puppy!


----------



## HDS Retrievers

Hi, I know most of the breeders that are listed and check out how many litters that they had in 2008...if you want to PM me I will tell you my thoughts on a few...

[email protected]

Heather

HDS Retrievers

where in Ontario are you located???


----------



## crackerjax

*Homespun Kennels*

Hi, I am wondering if anyone knows if this kennel is still running. Jax is from there and he is a great pet. I remember the name of the breeder(Willy Waltham), but can't seem to find her # in the book, they were in Dunnville, Ont. I would like to get my next Goldern from them when the time comes.
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds

Great experience with Catharine Gross at Braefield kennels. She is in the Cayuga area (15 minutes south of Hamilton)

http://www.braefieldgoldens.com/


----------



## Fennway

hi all, new here 

We just sent a deposit for a golden to Golden Asset's Kennel and now I am a little concerned after reading asiacat's post. Does anyone have anything to offer about this breeder, perhaps anything I should know that I was unable to find out via internet...??

May I ask how your dog's temperment is asiacat? Would you re purchase from her?
anything you can offer would be great!

thanks all


----------



## Ljilly28

ReleaseTheHounds said:


> Great experience with Catharine Gross at Braefield kennels. She is in the Cayuga area (15 minutes south of Hamilton)
> 
> http://www.braefieldgoldens.com/


 Glad you had an excellent breeder experience!


----------



## Fennway

Hi all,

..perhaps I should also add that the father of this particular litter we placed a deposit on is from Tomiskaway's Kennel..

I have not gotten any replies yet so plese let me know if you may have feed back to offer 

thanx


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens

I purchased my "Shadow" from Kyon kennels 11 years ago. Shadow is very light in color. She has NEVER had a health issue. NEVER been on medication either. She was spayed when she was young and thats the only surgery she has had.
I would reccomend KYON. These dogs look great and are very smart. They have all clearences and have a great line of beautiful, strong healthy dogs.
My shadow is still going strong. I will post pics, when I learn how! lol
Yvette


----------



## asiacat

Maddison is an amazing dog i couldn't ask for anything better she has a wonderful temperment....we have had a few minor health issues but no one is to blame for that it is just the way it has gone nothing major. we love her so much and mary was great to deal with at golden asset quite knowledgable. would we get another golden from there?.....No...we are in the process of researching breeders as we want to add another golden to our family and we have been waiting to rescue for a year now without any luck so within the next year we are hoping to find the right breeder. i do not have one bad thing to say about maddison she is my baby and i love her and wouldn't trade her for the world.


----------



## mileysmum

there is a great place in huntsville ontario that has beautiful british retrievers


----------



## RileyPuppy

Riley is from Fort Knox, near Hanover Ontario. He is a very handsome boy, if I do say so myself.


----------



## esSJay

RileyPuppy said:


> Riley is from Fort Knox, near Hanover Ontario. He is a very handsome boy, if I do say so myself.


Riley is adorable!! He has such a sweet face.


----------



## Gwen

arcane said:


> Remember...the breeders list @ GRCC is NOT an endorsement of quality. It just means those that are listed have paid a yearly fee of $25.00 and have been a continuous member for 5 yrs. There are a few listed there I wouldn't take a free pup from!!


 
I agree 100%, Heather!


----------



## arcane

RileyPuppy said:


> Riley is from Fort Knox, near Hanover Ontario. He is a very handsome boy, if I do say so myself.


Kathleen & David have nice puppies!  your boy is super cute!


----------



## Laura Way

I love Karin and what she repersents in our breed. I do know there are breeders and owners out there that have different perferences and different veiws. Which we all are intiled to. 

I have many of her dogs in my pedigrees and in my breeding program. I have found her lines to be of good quality in English type, health and temperment. 

I would not hesitate to go there.


----------



## lt67

asiacat said:


> we got our golden from a breeder in orangeville ontario called golden asset kennels. we got all the clearances and the ckc papers and we love our dog and she is absolutely wonderful BUT i do wish we did more research on breeders i am questioning the way things are done there she had a wonderful set up and it is clean and the dogs were all on site but to see that the dogs are bred every six months is a little concerning to me i know nothing about breeding but it just seems more of a money thing. i wouldn't trade our golden for anything but just wish we knew more. Kyon kennels looks like a great place i have researched them after the fact when we were wanting to add a second golden and decided instead of doing the puppy thing again to go through the canadian golden retriever rescue and have had our home check approved and everything is in place now we are just waiting for the right golden to join our forever home....


Are you still happy with the Golden you got from Golden Asset? We just gave them a deposit today. Also, they are recommending Royal Cannin food...is that what they recommended to you - are you still using it?

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## asiacat

lt67 said:


> Are you still happy with the Golden you got from Golden Asset? We just gave them a deposit today. Also, they are recommending Royal Cannin food...is that what they recommended to you - are you still using it?
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated.


 hi there, we are extremely happy with our golden....maddison is an amazing golde nand we get alot of compliments on her nad how beautiful she is....i have had people follow me into petsmart just to pet her. she has a great temperment and in our eyes is perfect....we were not recommended royal canin when we got her from there it was another food i cannot remember but i feed my cats royal canin LOL.....we feed maddison our golden and chance our lab the innova food and found it works best for them.....congrats on getting your new pup!!!!! and good luck!!!!!


----------



## cbrett

So, this may be a very ignorant question, and I appologize if it is: I am new to all of this, and am in the process of becoming a first time golden owner and SUPER excited about it!!!! I have noticed several different times on this site where people have made reference to temperment and colour being some how related: specifically the paler the golden the more laid back, the redder the golden the more hyper or at least the more active. Is there any truth to this? I undertstand that typically the "redder" goldens are often field goldens, so their personalities may be more active just by genetics.... but if I am looking for a very laid back and calm golden for my family should I be looking at one that comes from light coloured parents..because I have been focusing all my research on the health and temperment of the parents, regardless of their colour (as well as breeder of course). 
I would also like to add to this thread that in my VERY limited experience so far, I would add Ashmar Goldens in Mississauga and Stormynights Goldens in Barrie to the list of good breeders in Ontario. Hopefully there are people who have more knowledge than me who can validate this.


----------



## Luci

cbrett said:


> So, this may be a very ignorant question, and I appologize if it is: I am new to all of this, and am in the process of becoming a first time golden owner and SUPER excited about it!!!! I have noticed several different times on this site where people have made reference to temperment and colour being some how related: specifically the paler the golden the more laid back, the redder the golden the more hyper or at least the more active. Is there any truth to this? I undertstand that typically the "redder" goldens are often field goldens, so their personalities may be more active just by genetics.... but if I am looking for a very laid back and calm golden for my family should I be looking at one that comes from light coloured parents..because I have been focusing all my research on the health and temperment of the parents, regardless of their colour (as well as breeder of course).
> I would also like to add to this thread that in my VERY limited experience so far, I would add Ashmar Goldens in Mississauga and Stormynights Goldens in Barrie to the list of good breeders in Ontario. Hopefully there are people who have more knowledge than me who can validate this.


 
Colour has NOTHING to do with temperment IMO. Colour is personal preference. I would continue with your research the way you've been going about it so far; colour is secondary to health and temperment.


----------



## AmbikaGR

cbrett said:


> So, this may be a very ignorant question, and I appologize if it is: I am new to all of this, and am in the process of becoming a first time golden owner and SUPER excited about it!!!! I have noticed several different times on this site where people have made reference to temperment and colour being some how related: specifically the paler the golden the more laid back, the redder the golden the more hyper or at least the more active. Is there any truth to this? I undertstand that typically the "redder" goldens are often field goldens, so their personalities may be more active just by genetics.... but if I am looking for a very laid back and calm golden for my family should I be looking at one that comes from light coloured parents..because I have been focusing all my research on the health and temperment of the parents, regardless of their colour (as well as breeder of course).
> I would also like to add to this thread that in my VERY limited experience so far, I would add Ashmar Goldens in Mississauga and Stormynights Goldens in Barrie to the list of good breeders in Ontario. Hopefully there are people who have more knowledge than me who can validate this.



Absolutely no truth to it at all. Whether talking about temperament or background color indicates nothing. Some of the most influential dogs in history were darker in color - Kirby and Charlie just to name two and neither oof them were "field" Goldens.


----------



## The Trio

If you want a laid back puppy ask the breeder. If you just visit the breeder once on the day you pick up the puppy the most active puppy in the group my be having an off day and look like a lazy little pup, but the laid back pup may be all over the place. Next I will caution you. just because the puppy is more laid back does not mean anything. Goldens are a sporting breed and by nature are active dogs. They have to be excercised regularly. They are also mouthy dogs. Which means it's like having a 6 month old in your house who will put everything in it's mouth and possibly chews it up. I have two red heads and a blonde. Morgan is a thinker and calculates how much trouble she will get in for doing something before she does it. And I am not kidding. Teddy is a big goofball and just goes with the flow. A good breeder will help you and no question is dumb. We all love goldens and are always willing to help people.


----------



## mariontl

Just responding to post by AutumnDays65. Our daughter and son in law are about to get a Kyon pup soon. I noticed one of the names you have under your pic you posted is listed in the pedigree of one of the pup's parents (don't recall if it was the dam or sire) Your Grenadier How Green My Valley is in the pedigree. Parents of the pup are Kyon's Sheamus and Kyon's Holly ( Maybe Baby)


----------



## Ildivo

Hi, I'm wondering if you ever found Willy Waltham out of Dunnville. I got my first girl from her who lived to age 14. I'm ready now for a new "baby" but can't find this breeder. Any help at all would very much be appreciated. Thank you. Jann


----------



## 191963

We just had a horrific experience with Braefield and reviewing the email trail re action. \


----------

